# 10 degree quick disconnect.



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I've seen them, 10 degree disconnects. Finding information for these is something else. I couldn't find any information from the makers of them and only two replies in AT that gave something, one brief reply by N7709K and a longer one by Daniel Boone, both from Feb. 2012. Dan says Stinger says, but I sure couldn't find anything on the Stinger web site.
.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1697841&p=1063383806#post1063383806
.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1697841&p=1063384762#post1063384762
.
So, I ordered a Stinger 10 degree disconnect. Okay, front stabilizer is said down and out of the sight picture - I've never seen my 30" Cartel. Said is it helps eliminate rocking. Does it? How many of you have a 10 degree offset for your front stab and does it do something for you? Any companies have information available? Pro shooters? Forget videos, I'm on dial up, a bit out in the country where DSL isn't available and satellite is too dang expensive.


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

it lightened my pocket


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, I've got a box full of archery stuff that lightened my pocket... Got on a Chat while piddling around. One says it's personal preference and what isn't? Another said it made his bow more stable.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

theoretically, it imparts a bit of "pendulum effect" to balance. having the weight at the end of a rod and lower than the rod's attachment point to the bow, increases the vertical righting moment, much like the ballast on a sail boat, that resists the force that is trying to make the boat lean. the further down the ballast is, the more resistance it has. 
you could think of the 10 degree down stabilizer, as a "dual plane" stabilizer. one plane is typically, the resistance left and right in a horizontal attitude and the other , because the weight is lower than the rod's the attachment point,... stabilization in the vertical plane as well, because gravity will always make the weight seek the lowest position, which forces the bow to remain vertical. whether it actually helps or not is a matter of whether you believe it does, or not. I've used them in the past , many times, on all lengths of target and hunting stabs and I personally, have never felt any advantage from them, unless there is an excessive amount of weight at the end of the stab.
that said,.... it is in-arguable, that on paper, by the numbers and by the laws of physics,..... they should be better than a straight disconnect.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I just (this afternoon) set up my PCE with a 10 degree QD on a 30" front rod and initially, I like the sight picture and feeling it produces at release. I originally was going to go with the straight QD as I use on my Alpha, but the PCE was just not as steady--just as Ron stated, it had a little more side-to-side waggle with the straight than the 10 degree. The 10 degree QD also allowed me to take of an ounce off the front bar which my shoulder liked almost immediately.

I have not shot a game with it yet as I am still dialing in this new beast for indoor, but my first impression is very positive.


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Mainly gets it out of sight pic for long shots on low poundage bows. Does however lower the overall center of gravity


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Joe Schnur said:


> Mainly gets it out of sight pic for long shots on low poundage bows.


I don't understand this. I shoot low poundage (<45#) for distance (80 yards) and I do not "see" my front stab in my sight picture. Granted, I may be lucky and naturally block it out, but it has never been something that took my eyes away from the target.


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Depends on a lot of factors I never see min either but draw length etc have a lot of impact


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

.....


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

makes you feel it (the entire setup at full draw) front heavy......this just how its starts
so your next step is to accommodate the rear stab's to put you back to a balance you like to feel.....
and there and back playing again with weights,
until you will end up with a lower COG and lower total weight and a new feel you may like it or may not....(sorry again, not you like the feel but your scores like the help)
year ago I went back to straight front rod and two side bars connected to a bit better vbar (this what I like to call for attention)


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a straight disconnect, a Pro Release, like a snap coupling. It's been okay on 4 or 5 bows, still tight. My new bow, Pearson MX2 (40 1/4" ata), just felt different and thought to give the 10 degree a try. Just testing, Stinger bars, 30" with 3 ounces on end. Two 12" back bars with 4 ounces on each. This combination had the bow just sit in my hand. I added another ounce to get the bow to just tilt forward. Sort of down hearted. I've more weight on this 40 1/4" ata bow and it weighs less than my 37 1/2" ata bow. So maybe a tad over 7 pounds and I was hoping for 8 pounds. 

Gave the MX2 a couple of test shots today. Nothing on the bow, no bars, no weights, no sights. Timed, draw stops set, arrow rest installed, tied string nocks, and d-loop. Eye balled in center shot. Arrow level showing about 1/16" high string nock. Test; 10 feet. Aligned arrow with string, aligned string to vertical line, drilled vertical line. Arrow perfectly straight in target.


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

Sonny - a 10 dollar spend to possibly settle your bow and raise scores is priceless ! 
I know of at least 2 high level shooters who are using the off set to bare shaft - 
put timing marks on your rod - it will not hurt for sure .. most likely , maybe


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks, good reminder, dua. Read that somewhere....some maker has timing marks on theirs...

Not really off subject, but I think I have the only Pro Release quick disconnect in the world....seems that way.
Just like a snap coupling for a air tool. Pull sleeve, stick on stab, release sleeve. Pull sleeve, (tight, you got to wiggle to break fit) pull stab off, release sleeve.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

That looks/sounds a lot like a high-pressure air coupling. Much tighter tolerances than your standard shop connector and I'm fairly sure they would work just fine for a stab coupling. Too bad the ones I've handled are insanely expensive for what you get.

As for the 10 degree down coupling, does nobody realize the most important aspect? Your bow looks way cooler when it's sitting on the bow pod! That and the rain doesn't fall onto your lens quite so easily. All those style points for $10 is a bargain!

-Grant


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

grantmac said:


> That looks/sounds a lot like a high-pressure air coupling. Much tighter tolerances than your standard shop connector and I'm fairly sure they would work just fine for a stab coupling. Too bad the ones I've handled are insanely expensive for what you get.
> 
> As for the 10 degree down coupling, does nobody realize the most important aspect? Your bow looks way cooler when it's sitting on the bow pod! That and the rain doesn't fall onto your lens quite so easily. All those style points for $10 is a bargain!
> 
> -Grant


I've had the Pro Release quick disconnect for....5 bows, maybe 6  Wolf Hollow is the only place I know that had them. I paid $25.00 for it, I think, from Old Man Archer in here. Tried several times to get hold of the maker, but no replies.

Looks cooler? Chit! Look out! I might get to feeling like I'm a Pro. 

Eliminate those pesky rain drops? Hadn't thought of that...Nah. Won't help. Every time I shoot in the rain it rains. Rains so hard I look around for Noah's Arc.

$10? I wish....


----------



## Pkeller (Nov 7, 2010)

angle disconnect does alot of things that you wouldn't think about... Like some have said, it makes the center of mass shift slightly lower which also causes the center of balance to be lower. The further down the center of balance is from you hand, the more stable it would be. (think about holding a ten pound weight in your hand versus holding a rod at the upper end with a ten poun weight at the lower end... which one would be easier to sway?) It also allows you to use different weight set up. Some might take more off the front or back and some may add more weight because of it..all personal preference. It can also help with sight picture issues for those who shoot very low poundage and at longer distances. You can also use the angled quick disconect to make your stabilizer stick out a little right or left (if you dont point the x amount of degrees perfectly downward, and instead point it down and a little right or left) Some use it that was to increase or decrease the act of their side/V bars too. And some just like it because they can lean their bow on the ground a little better


----------



## spikyiky (Jan 11, 2012)

I have been using a 10 degree quick disconnect on my PCE for a couple of months now so I am over the honeymoon period
Care was needed with initial set up to ensure that the stabiliser stays true to the vertical centre line of the bow. I have 5oz on a 30" rod and having this a little off line has an affect on the cant of the bow.

First impressions. 

The point about removing the rod from the sight picture is irrelevant, I had not notice that it was there until it was gone. 

The balance point of the bow seemed to move very slightly rearward I modified this by adding 2 washers under the weight stack. 
When coming to anchor the bow settled noticeably quicker, my float patter improved marginally although my scores have not improved, (maybe a little more consistent )

From my point of view there has only been advantages from fitting this 10 degree connector


----------

